# homemade smoker



## ajky (Feb 22, 2009)

hello everyone my name is Allen I live in KY. My homemade smoker is a boxwood stove piped to a drum. making real good food out of my smoker.need some help to get even heat with an offset smoker.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

lets see some pics. and we can give ya some ideas.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello Allen, and welcome to the SMF. You'll have a little better response if you can attach/post some pics for the members.


----------



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard Allen!


----------



## builder59 (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## chadpole (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF,Allen. We would love to see the pics.


----------



## rejii (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site cant wait to see some smoke out of that cooker good luck


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for the pics now for temp regulation i think reverse flow would be a great start just look up some threads on this subject. someone will be along to help ya find some i'm sure.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA...........Cool Smoker............I don't think Ben Franklin could have done better!


----------



## cruizer (Feb 22, 2009)

That my friends is American ingenuity at it's finest. I am a MES user.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...4&postcount=21

As far as your temp issues go, hit the link here. Very good explanation of what should help you.


----------



## huskersmokeman (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, Allen!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

Ky here too!
Nice looking rig.  As others have stated, i think a reverse flow with a heavy duty heat plate would solve all your problems with very little time and cost.  I'm likin that setup man, that's cool.


----------



## bassman (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad you could join us.


----------



## seenred (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  Nice looking smoker, man!  I don't know much about reverse flow, but there will be plenty of help here for you.  Can't tell from your pics, but do you already have a baffle of some kind at the opening of the smoke chamber?  If not, that would help with the heat issue.


----------



## gobbledot (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome my friend. plenty of good info here to research..


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

Great looking smoker Allan..... Try a steel plate with 1inch hole in it to displace the heat and smoke... I have seen some pics before of barrel smokers with plate between the inlet pipe and grill racks.  It was explained that this plate more evenly distributed the heat and smoke.... Great work,,, keep on smoking


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2014)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a rainy and cool day in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary *


----------

